# Stain on my raft



## natepelton (Feb 24, 2011)

I am an outfitter in NY. Just received two new 16' Sotars last week. First day out on the water, some guests' shorts left some pigment behind on the boat. I tried Inflatable Boat Cleaner and MEK, but it won't come off. Any suggestions? I want to puke.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

natepelton said:


> I am an outfitter in NY. Just received two new 16' Sotars last week. First day out on the water, some guests' shorts left some pigment behind on the boat. I tried Inflatable Boat Cleaner and MEK, but it won't come off. Any suggestions? I want to puke.


Puke probably won't work but you can try it


----------



## natepelton (Feb 24, 2011)

It didn't work.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Surprising that MEK didn't work. Not sure where to tell you to go from there. Wonder what their car looks like.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

You know if they are going to wear stuff that stains, at least wear a thong ...


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I wouldn't try anything without Sotar's blessing but here is what works for me when I want to get out stains
1) citrus cleaner
2) goof off
I'd hate to have either damage your boat. Maybe Sotar will send you some material you can dip it in some cleaner for a half hour and see if it degrades. If nothing works, just tell your customer it was part of the Sotar color package ...

And in the future get your customers to wear diapers ...


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

What, no mention of kayaker pee yet? Perhaps it's the separation of the forums.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Try SoftScrub, (laundry/cleaning supplies aisle in a supermarket) and a nylon scrubber (same location, one of those palm-sized ones). Little bit of water and some elbow grease and you might succeed...


----------



## Nugs (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you tried a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

I ruined a boat using a harsh chemical. I wouldn't do anything, let the sun's UV do the work over time.


----------



## HellenKellersGyno (Feb 6, 2013)

I would try mek with a brush or something not too abrasive. I've used steel wool before too but do that at your own risk.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

What are you running in 16ft rafts?


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

I would be careful with Goof Off and like products. While they seem mild they have strong solvent in them. MEK is pretty harsh too. I am a painting/tub refinishing contractor and would hesitate to use anything like that without knowing how it will affect surface. It could degrade the surface and weaken the boat a little. Might try some rubbing alcohol, it will sometimes remove paint from carpet without harming it.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Teflon safe blue scrubby


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Since we're on the subject....how about removing sticky duct tape residue? MEK?


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

They make a mineral spirits alternative, or use mineral spirits(paint thinner). Fairly tame for a solvent. Then soap and water to remove residue from thinner.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Matt at SOTAR has recommended that we use MEK as a surface cleaner. I wouldn't use any other solvent on a Sotar unless recommended by Sotar. Mild detergent and water for any dirt/grit, and then MEK for scuffs and other things that won't come off with soap and water. Used plenty of MEK- once the rag starts feeling sticky, it's time for more chemicals. That said, we have stains on the bottoms of the boats the origins of which I can't figure out. I can't get 'em off.

Shoot me some pics and I'll take a look.


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Aye Yi Yi!
How much is your boat worth? What happens if your cleaner is too good and disolves the coating on the fabric or plays havoc with a seam? What if a problem doesn't show up until 5 years down the road? What/How/Maybe _ad infinitum!_
Consider them Battle Scars, wear them with Pride!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

What color is the boat? Our yellow raft stains pretty easy and it was a hassle when stored outside. Maple leaves are the worst.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

update?


----------

